# Do I wait for NHS testing or pay for private??? Please help



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to this.  I have been referred through my GP after 16 months of trying and no success.  It seems it is me with the issues - I might not be ovulating.  I am 2 months into waiting to see a specialist at Wrexham Maelor.  Just wondering...would you advise me going private at a cost of £950 to see a specialist for all the tests in Chester to then present the Wrexham specialist and hopefully that will get the ball rolling quicker?  
Or do I wait and do everything through Wrexham?
Anyone else done it like this?
Thank you
Desperate aged 30!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hiya!  Do you know how long it will take on the NHS?  I would wait if i were you and get it done on the NHS.  30 is young still and tests are expensive.  Save the money in case you need private treatment later.  Fingers crossed you Dont x


----------



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  
When I phoned, they said I may get an appointment around June time.
I never knew how frustrating this would be is I feel for those who have been trying longer x


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

If you get a good consultant you can whiz through some of the tests and start some treatment.  June's not too bad.  Chin up.  At least your not 39 like me!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It may just be a case of needing clomid.  I would wait for the NHS personally.  Like the others have stated, you do have a bit of time on your side and if you start privately now then the bills could really rack up.  

Try and get as many tests done on the NHS, unless you are in a very good position financially.

X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hiya

I agree with the ladies whohas posted to a degree the bills can start rack up but I also understand the feelings of waiting and waiting!

Some clinics do what they call fertility MOTs which can give you a initial picture and get the ball rolling! Ours was not as expensive as the figure you have mentioned, It might be worth looking for a local clinic to you that does this.

Ours was invaluable it helped us to secure funding far quicker than if we had waited for our useless GP to get his finger out!

Sometimes you just need to feel like you are doing something don't you!

I wish you the best of luck however you choose to proceed!

Pudding
X


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

actually I would agree with pudding, look around a lot of clinics do fertility MOT's for quite a lot less than What you've stated. However any clinic can tell you what blood tests they need, my gp was okay with doing these.  Also make sure/you have an up to date smear!


----------



## Negative_line (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all very much.  I think we will have to wait as we would have to save to start getting tested.
I get that I have time on my hands, but when you constantly have people going on about why we don't have kids/there could be issues/try before it's too late etc it all gets a bit much.
Give me the tablets and let's see what happens!


----------



## kerryh (Apr 15, 2014)

In exactly the same situation. We were referred in February and have an appointment in June. I wasn't very happy about waiting but it has given me time to think and do some research, I know we won't be eligible for funding due to my age as our PCT won't fund under 30's, so at least that disappointment has been faced. It's almost May now so not too long until June for us both negative_line! I know it feels like ages.

A silly thing happened though. I was sent for swabs but also needed a smear test the weeks later. The nurse said it would be easier to do both at the same time but there was a good chance, as the smear was 6 weeks earlier than due, that they would refuse the sample, therefore she couldn't do it. So I've had 2 tests in 5 weeks. They weren't bad or anything but it seemed silly. I suppose rules are rules.


----------

